
Swaziland turns to mass circumcision - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/01/the-kindest-cut/8338/
======
shawndumas
For more information on Circumcision and HIV [1].

\----

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circumcision_and_HIV>

